# My first Winged grim and grave haunt.



## Haunted girl (Sep 29, 2012)

I had so much fun making these. yes they are basic and very simply. But for my first ever halloween props they got all the attention. so many pictures were takin of them i felt thrilled. This year i want to try more and even animate if i can find the needed motors (Facepalm).


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those look great!


----------



## Haunted girl (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks. It was definately fun making them. I have been truly inspired me on this forum.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Very cool! I especially like the faceless wraith holding the lantern and surrounded by all the tombstone silhouettes (how did you make those, if you don't mind sharing?). They really set the scene.


----------



## Haunted girl (Sep 29, 2012)

the tombstones surrounding my cloaked grim is actually my brick boarder for my yard. I just pulled them up since they look so awesome as silhouettes. My husband has actually come up with a way to make them though. Im gonna have him make one soon. if its a success ill let you know.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

How funny - The tombstones really are stones! And you get to repurpose them in the off-season and don't have to store them in the attic. I wish more of my props did this :jol:

Thanks Haunted girl.


----------



## Haunted girl (Sep 29, 2012)

Your welcome. and yes i was very happy to not have to store them. And you can get the same exact stones at any home depot/ lowes so if you wanted them. just find a noce place in your yard for them after.


----------



## Haunted girl (Sep 29, 2012)

just thought id throw these on here. They were made from Tomato cages!!! but they did the trick in a dark area.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Really nice props Haunted Girl! Your winged creature is fantastic, I really like him. Such great results for your first props, goodness, you are going to be a force to be reckoned with for sure!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Cool props!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Tomato cages? Between them and the "stones" you sure know how to repurpose!!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## Haunted girl (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks. I tried to do some easy and cheap stuff this past year. I love doing crafts so it was fun when i found this forum and just seen some of the work done by others. And i was able to do my own just in slightly different ways. 

My hands were all done by Bone Dancer's instuctions. I loved his ideas and they worked beautifully. 

This year i seen some pumpkin scarcrows on here that im gonna try and create see what i can do. take a step up from the easier stuff. any pointers or how to's ideas are all welcome. If i come up with anything on my own ill be sure to tell ya'll


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Sweet props and very creative on the tombstones! I really like your interpretation of the Grim Reaper, I never thought about adding hair to the skull but you pulled it off nicely!:winketon:


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on everything.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work Haunted Girl. There is definately a very cool feeling and great amount of pride that comes along with designing and building your own stuff to enjoy with others. Not to mention all the hand made stuff is very unique and usually way better made than anything from the store.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Good job! I love the way you made a little haunted oasis in the middle of the driveway. A much overlooked area in my opinion


----------



## Haunted girl (Sep 29, 2012)

thanks so much. I agree many never use the driveway and i decided i wanted people walking through something to get to my garage. LOL


----------

